# Horus Heresy: Inferno - The Razing of Prospero



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Info about the coming Inferno has been released from Bell of Lost Souls, and it's some AWESOME stuff;



Bell of Lost Souls said:


> Russ will get an axe and a sword.
> 
> Sisters of Silence will be a small allies list – not a “full force”.Space Wolves attack Arkhadia (Mechanicum world) – part of the campaigns in Inferno. This Mechanicum planet is targeted as he is associating with Magnus.
> 
> ...


Custodians sound CRAAAAZY AWESOME! Sadly 100% loyalty even overriding free will means no Traitor Custodes.


LotN


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Now this is the Heresy book I'm waiting for the most.


----------

